# PayPal und der Käuferschutz



## Reducal (9 April 2018)

Immer öfter rasseln mir Meldungen rein, dass man Ware bestellt, per PayPal zahlt, den Artikel aber nicht bekommt. Machen die Kunden dann den Käuferschutz beim PayPal-Support geltend, werden sie abgewiesen, sollen sich an den Händler wenden.

PayPal hat in der letzten Zeit mehrfach seine AGB korrigiert. Gehört es jetzt auch dazu, die Nutzer vom Käuferschutz auszuschließen?


----------



## BenTigger (9 April 2018)

Auch ein Grund, warum ich PayPal meide. Das ist nur für Gauner ein gutes Medium um an Geld zu kommen.


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2018)

BenTigger schrieb:


> ....ist nur für Gauner ein gutes Medium um an Geld zu kommen.


Nicht nur für Gauner aber meines Erachtens derzeit die größte Geldwaschmaschine in Europa.


----------



## Heiko (10 April 2018)

Reducal schrieb:


> Gehört es jetzt auch dazu, die Nutzer vom Käuferschutz auszuschließen?


Das letzte Mal, als ich bei Paypal reingeschaut habe, war der Käuferschutz im Prinzip als freiwillige Leistung von Paypal formuliert.
Ich weiß nicht, ob das jemals anders war.


----------



## Insider (11 April 2018)

Heiko schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob das jemals anders war.


Ich glaube schon, das brachte ja auch erst viele Nutzer zu PayPal.

Zuerst war Mama eBay, dann kam PayPal als Tochterunternehmen. Später schluckte die Tochter die Mutter und bekam vor ein paar Jahren die Banklizenz. Der Käuferschutz bei eBay ging etwa 2010 (geraten) auf PayPal über aber nur dann, wenn auch PayPal von Verkäufer/Käufer angeboten/genutzt wurde.

Jetzt entflechtet sich PayPal anscheinend gerade ganz von eBay. Ich nehme an, dass man nur noch in Kooperation verbunden bleibt. Orakelt, wegen der Steuerproblematik, führt eBay mit der eBay Deutschland GmbH ab 01.05.2018 seinen Sitz für deutsche Kunden und deutsche Belange nun nicht mehr nur in Luxemburg sondern (wie schon immer) in Dreieich, bei Potsdam. Dort residiert aber auch die PayPal SE und vermutlich wird das deutsche Kerngeschäft ebenso in Brandenburg administriert.

Das Gute bei allem Schlechten, die deutschen Behörden haben nun endlich greifbare Ansprechpartner im Inland. Und meines Erachtens haben sich die automatisierten Ermittlungsrichtlinien und die dämliche Nutzung von LEP und LERS nun erübrigt. Dafür gibt es ja neuerdings eine scharfe Waffe für z. B. für die Strafverfolger, nämlich den § 163 StPO (neue Fassung).

@eBay, @PayPal, berichtigt mich bitte, wenn hier ein Fehler in der Darstellung vorliegen sollte.​


----------



## Heiko (12 April 2018)

Insider schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon, das brachte ja auch erst viele Nutzer zu PayPal.


Ich glaube eher, dass viele das nicht realisiert haben. Und so lange man relativ oft freiwillig zahlt, werden die Regularien erfahrungsgemäß nicht hinterfragt.


----------

